# Puppy goofy face competition....



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello Friends and fellow GSD Lovers...uppy: :wub:

I am starting a new Thread, just for Love and Chuckles.... The Puppy Goofy Face Competition!!! * Here is my entry, let's see yours for a little daily chuckle!!!*










Kind regards, lone Ranger in Oz


----------



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

17 weeks almost 18, his severe Guard Dog pose... Surely will thwart any serious intruders to my office....










:rofl:


----------



## BUS33 (Feb 4, 2013)

This is Cash shortly after we got him. He zonked out on my lap on the ride home and forgot to put his tongue in his mouth.


----------



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

Cute, cute, cute...!!!!

But next time just give him water,
not half a beer... :nono:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

lone Ranger said:


> 17 weeks almost 18, his severe Guard Dog pose... Surely will thwart any serious intruders to my office....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm... This is not a face


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## uthomas (Mar 8, 2013)

This is Herrmann and his tongue. He is brighter than he looks on this photo...

2013-03-07 13.35.02 by uebermts, on Flickr


----------



## Lucky Dog (Dec 1, 2012)

Hunter when he could fit under the bed.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Hehehehe!


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

First the girls.

Wiggles the puppy goofy face... 









Tasha big dog goofy face.. 










and then the boys who just look goofy all the time.


----------



## sprklnh2o (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## sprklnh2o (Dec 17, 2010)

I am a walrus!


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

*Traveler laughing*









That was funny!


----------



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

Keep em coming, I am loving the pictures and getting a few chuckles...

Here is another a goofy face, She is obviously enjoying herself.. My new female, 3 weeks old, I just visited her for the second time.. We are starting to have a serious relationship..  

She will be the Breeding Mate to Caesar, in the original OP pictue.. Mom to this girl "Shaka" is a 110 lb Police Dog, Dad 115 lb PPD... 

*We are getting cozy and and She is enjoying me rubbing her feet like most girls would...* :rofl:


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Here is a picture of Diesel when she was around 5 months old, swimming in a fountain lol... I thought it was priceless as it looks like she is laughing at the sign


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

My pups face after coming around the couch and seeing me with the camera:


----------



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello Angela,

I saw somewhere that your dog was a rescue from the pound, good for you and him (her) *.... He has Wolf Eyes...* :hug:

I have followed the Wolf Saga of reintrodution to Yellowstone, and even went there by Arctic Snow Cat and snowmobile on expedition to see the wolves in dead of winter this last January. No small feat coming from the hot summer in Australia in January..  

This picture of a Sable Wolf with those eyes, was sent to me from the montana side I believe, shot from a vehicle, and the wolf has his ears flattened out, obviously pissed off at the truck slowing down to get his photo.. 

Not a Goofy Face, a scary face, but thought you might like to see the wolf eyes.. I am not saying your dog has wolf in it, but the eyes are distinctive and I am not sure I have seen them before not in a wolf..


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Does it have to be a GSD?

Here's my sis's little one.









She really likes sleeping under my non-puppy-proofed desk. She adores being under stuff - my desk, my bed, the couch & chair.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

lone Ranger said:


> Hello Angela,
> 
> I saw somewhere that your dog was a rescue from the pound, good for you and him (her) *.... He has Wolf Eyes...* :hug:
> 
> ...


o.o' I don't think he's part wolf haha I live in the Pacific Northwest (64 km south of Seattle). My pup was found an area were wolves aren't really around (they tend to stick more up north I think). We're more coyotes, cougars, and bears in this area. But there is a breeder not too far from us that breeds gsds and is partial to the blacks and some of their females have very similar eyes. Here's a link: Timberhaus females .  my pup is no DDR (looking at his build) but Quella von dem Waldkonig eyes are very similar. 

Either way I'm taking your post as a compliment  I love wolves.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

Enzo's derp face :wild:


----------



## Ant (Mar 13, 2013)

Love the photos in this thread... here are a couple of our old one... need to get the camera out more with my new 6 month old!


----------



## MichelleMc (Mar 3, 2013)

Here is my german shepherd pup going in for the attack on my husky. She just shakes him off.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

His approval face when he saw his new house that we are moving to =)


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Kaos when he was a puppy learning to chase those evil squirls.....


----------



## gsdemack (Feb 19, 2013)

upload foto


----------



## DeeJay1215 (Feb 20, 2013)

silly bums deejay 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

O.P. here... They are all so adorable, it makes me realize how much I really love these dogs... Ashamed to say, I like them more than most people... :wild:

Keep em coming, the goofiest is adorable, all are very cute... Love it..:wub:


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

here's one of Diesel lol


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

one of my favorite 'loony dog' faces


----------



## MichelleMc (Mar 3, 2013)

Six month old trouble

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

My 5 month old "Wolf Caesar" and my 2 month old, 10 weeks, "Shaka" doing the big dog Wolf Impression.... :wild: Not very well, but you would not know it listening to them do the growl and snarl routine... :rofl:




My Family now, sad to say, or not really... Love them to death... :wub:


----------



## gsdemack (Feb 19, 2013)

lone Ranger said:


> My 5 month old "Wolf Caesar" and my 2 month old, 10 weeks, "Shaka" doing the big dog Wolf Impression.... :wild: Not very well, but you would not know it listening to them do the growl and snarl routine... :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are they "Wolf Caesar's" adult teeth?


----------



## Bikecafe (Jun 11, 2011)

You talking to me?


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

gsdemack said:


> Are they "Wolf Caesar's" adult teeth?


*Hello Mack, yes, five months old and they are about half grown in.* He is about 25" tall, about 69 lbs, a larger Working Dog Line and on the RAW diet. 
They develop a little slower on the RAW diet, but they grow joints and bones a bit more solid as the growth is slowed down... His Canines are about 1/4 longer now than in that picture and still growing in...

Kind regards from Australia


----------



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

Here is my little Girl, Shaka, 11 weeks old, 11 kg, wanting to get in on this Goofy Face Competition.........
*She has shown up in her "Party Hat"* ....


----------



## Beka (Apr 17, 2013)

Xander


----------



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

*Taken 5/1*

She got caught digging where she wasn't supposed to. Goofy girl!


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi, I eat dirt.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Beka said:


> Xander


Wow your pup looks like mine!


----------



## Beka (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow the resemblance is very very uncanny!! 



Neko said:


> Wow your pup looks like mine!


----------



## Zima (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a nice one of me rubbing her belly and her tongue was out. And then she stole a pingpong ball from my fiance.


----------



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

*GIMME THAT IPHONE, I'M GONNA EAT EM !!!!*


----------

